
Get email addresses of leads that are tweeting / following about relevant topics - Coldewey
http://allmails.to
======
Festro
A concept that sounds completely illegal in the EU. A website that asks for
your email in order to find out more about getting other people's emails.

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.

